# Great morning with easy 3 man limit!



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

On the water at 5:45am this morning armed with 4 dozen croakers in far west Galveston bay, started a little slow but turned on around 6:30am and done at 8am. 30 in the box.


----------



## Cpuckett (Jun 12, 2012)

Great trip! Thanks for posting. Any size to them?


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice Job!!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Where is West Galveston bay?


----------



## simpyson (May 31, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

*West Galveston Bay*



fishingmagnet said:


> Where is West Galveston bay?


That's for me to know and you too find out.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

maybe this will help, somewhere west of here.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice box of fish


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## Cpuckett (Jun 12, 2012)

gimp6969 said:


> That's for me to know and you too find out.


haha! X2


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

It's hard to beat a good croaker bite. Thanks for the report.


----------

